# Kiss me



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How do I train my dog to kiss me?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Put peanut butter on your lips....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Good idea !!!!!! That would be a french kiss then, yeah?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> Good idea !!!!!! That would be a french kiss then, yeah?


Yup....that's the only kind Carson knows how to do.... :curtain:


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Put oneof those freeze dried Liver treats between your teef and say Kiss! Kiss! Kiss!.....He'll kiss ya!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Hold French Fries in your teeth for a "French Kiss".


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

woodysmama said:


> Put oneof those freeze dried Liver treats between your teef and say Kiss! Kiss! Kiss!.....He'll kiss ya!


The only problem with that is you have to put a freeze dried liver treat in between your teeth.... :uhoh:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This might be where _gentle_ or _easy_ come in handy LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I just put my cheek to his mouth and say "kisses!!" sometimes he does...sometimes he doesn't... lol.

Most of the time he gives kisses when I don't want em lol


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> This might be where _gentle_ or _easy_ come in handy LOL


Either that or you come away with a fat lip!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> How do I train my dog to kiss me?


Are you serious?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> The only problem with that is you have to put a freeze dried liver treat in between your teeth.... :uhoh:


I think this is where Ant's chicken and spin counter clock wise comes into place


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes I'm serious! Am I weird?

Don't answer that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow has a very soft mouth and he will take something from my lips. I would never try it with Tucker!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Yes I'm serious! Am I weird?
> 
> Don't answer that.


 
Not sure I understand the question. Are you weird???? Or are you wierd cause you want your dog to kiss you.

Hooch <----probably yes to the first one and no to the second one


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> The only problem with that is you have to put a freeze dried liver treat in between your teeth.... :uhoh:


yuk!!! I would not be able to do that, my stomach is churning at the thought...

I wish (sometimes) I had that problem.
My dogs/puppies love to give kisses,
I wonder what they are watching on the tv after I go to bed?!? :uhoh:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Put peanut butter on your lips....


Whew! I thought you were going to suggest a piece of Bully Stick...
Let's not even go where what we'd call that.....:doh::


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> probably yes to the first one and no to the second one


No way am I as weird as Hooch :311taunt-


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

:yuck: I must say, :uhoh: I'm a bit grossed out. I don't mind licks on my cheeks, but my Samson licks his privates and probably Tag's privates. I don't think I want that little pink tongue touching my lips. But hey...I'll admit it. I've got issues. :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> No way am I as weird as Hooch :311taunt-


You live around the corner then. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

When I become a Supreme Member like you, Hooch, maybe then I'll be as weird as you 

How does that go anyway ... I'm Professional now. What's between that and Supreme and how do I get there?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> How do I train my dog to kiss me?


I'd at least make him buy ya dinner first!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL -- he is a she. This is getting weird :curtain:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

moverking said:


> Whew! I thought you were going to suggest a piece of Bully Stick...
> Let's not even go where what we'd call that.....:doh::


*ROFLMAOOOO!!!!!!!* Too funny Maribeth

GL84, that is how Brinks is. She will kiss when I say I need kissies and she does. Sometimes she does, when I am not asking as well.


----------

